# Honda hs724 with gx200



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

ENGINE EXPERTS: Gents, today I took advantage of the warm weather here in Ontario, to try to clean up, my new to me HS724. This unit is a 2009 HS724TCD, runs pretty good and as expected it really blows snow. But it has been neglected and needs a good coating of anti rust spray to slow down the rust. I can tell from the condition of the exposed parts that metal under cover could use some oil. After removing the air breather and associated covers and while using my shop manual to check out various screws and such on the carburetor, I was looking for the Pilot screw for future tuning(after snow stops falling in April) I could not find it after searching where the manual suggested.... finally I find the spot, but all that is visible is the spring, the head of the pilot screw is missing. After cleaning out the spring with brake cleaner, I can see the end of the pilot screw but no slot. So my question is, when I am ready to tackle this in the spring, if I remove the spring, is there enough of the screw sticking out of the carb, to get small vise grips on?? or is it require replacing the carb?? As it is very useable the way it is, I don't even want to take the spring out at this time.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The pilot mixture screw/needle is permently locked. The fuel jet that feeds that fixed needle is plastic and locked in place by the idle screw on top of the carb.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

there is a procedure for removing it. i think you have to heat it up first. it may be in the Honda shop manual.

I replaced one on a gx340 and it cost $17 plus tax. heck you can get a new chinese carb for 12.99 on ebay or a new honda gx200 carb for $28. i would seriously consider putting a new carb on and keeping this one for parts.

i'm sure someone here will chime in on removing that air/mixture screw. it is supposed to be locked in from the factory but i was told at the Honda dealer there is a way around that.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

drmerdp..... if you are correct, I'm not sure why there would appear to be a pilot screw spring in that location?


orangputeh..... yes I have been checking for a removal discussion and I know the pilot screw is available, but I am concerned if there is enough of a stub left to get ahold of. Have not had a chance to contact my dealer for the carb replacement cost, would prefer to remain with a Honda original.


Guys, thanks for you response.....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Mixture screw gets screwed in a specific amount of turns, then the head is snapped off followed by a locking cap that is loctited into place. 

As long as the passage and pilot jet is clean an clear there isn’t much reason to tweak it. If you must, the pilot jet can be replaced with a different size or drilled larger. 

For arguments sake it can’t hurt to post a pic just to make sure we are on the same page.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Maybe so, will open it back up in the spring, hopefully I can get a grip on it to turn it out. Surprised the 724 book, describes the starting point at 2 turns, Honda doesn't expect you to adjust it. Its all button up so no pics at this time.


But thanks for your input...


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

sdoifhsdouifhsdffoisdhf


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

jtclays: On your top picture, on the left side of the carb, just below the square projection and above the narrow projection, there appears to be a hole with a brass something(plug maybe). That is where this spring is on mine and that is where, page 5-3 on my shop manual, shows that the pilot screw should be. On page 3-5 of the same manual, it says to start at 2 turns out and then adds " if pilot screw adjustment greatly increases engine rpm, readjust the idle screw stop screw" The above description from the manual, is why I would question it not being adjustable. My manual is P/N 6176861E6.


The engine is running as expected at this point, once I believe the snow has ended, I will pull the carb off and try to post a picture of what I am referring to and get a better look at if I can remove the broken pilot screw with the missing head.


Thanks for your advice.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

he's talking about the air/fuel mixture screw which is locked by the factory from Honda. sometimes the head is broken off from someone trying to force an adjustment. 

the nice thing about the chinese carb replacements is that this screw is not locked on them and you can turn them in all the way and then back off 1.5 to 2 turns as specified in the shop manual.

I don't have much experience but that air/fuel mixture screw is rarely the problem. it's usually the idle / pilot jet that causes problems because it needs to be cleaned but most of the time it is a flattened O-ring on the screw.

I change that O-ring , put a little oil on it before re=installing and most of the time it works a lot better.


----------



## ticolaq (Nov 16, 2017)

Contender check That !!


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

Why do you want to remove it? The only thing to clean on those carbs is the main idle jet.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

ticolaq: You nailed it, that's exactly what I was expecting, however my carb has the spring visible with the broken needle screw inside it. At approx 5:32 of the vid, its laying in front of the carb. So hopefully, when the threat of snow is gone, I will pull the spring out and could be able to remove with small needle nose pliers, after a good soaking of Release or something similar. So now seeing the locking tip, I would assume you set it at 2 turns and then you can adjust a few degrees each direction.


Thanks, that explains a lot and now I know there is actually a small jet in there..... the Vid was excellent, but looked like they were cleaning a brand new carb...


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

dhazelton: As per my first post, this machine is new to me and has not seen any TLC, once the winter is over, I want to do a few things to it and one is to clean the carb, as I always do that as well as the fluids, minus the HST unit. When I was investigating the difficulty of removing the carb, I discovered that broken pilot screw and as the vid shows, I will want to confirm its condition, hope this answers your question....


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

CONTENDER said:


> dhazelton: As per my first post, this machine is new to me and has not seen any TLC, once the winter is over, I want to do a few things to it and one is to clean the carb, as I always do that as well as the fluids, minus the HST unit. When I was investigating the difficulty of removing the carb, I discovered that broken pilot screw and as the vid shows, I will want to confirm its condition, hope this answers your question....


Clean it up and don’t worry about that mixture needle.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

drmerdp said:


> Clean it up and don’t worry about that mixture needle.


i would love one of those troubleshooting charts for my manual. i have it bookmarked but would love a physical copy. i would frame it and hang in garage.


----------



## Freezn (Mar 1, 2014)

drmerdp said:


> Clean it up and don’t worry about that mixture needle.


+1 There is absolutely no reason to touch the air/fuel mixture screw. Once it's set by the factory, no further adjustment, removal, or cleaning is needed. You'll be chasing more idle problems down the road and eventually replacing the entire carb if you start tinkering with that air/fuel mixture screw.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

drmerdp: Thanks, I also agree that is a great chart and BTW, in the bigger box, below the picture of the carb, is the suggested way to remove the broken off pilot screw if required.


Thanks to all the others that have offered suggestions...


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I've always had good luck using something like a soldering iron to heat the limiter cap, then (at least on the ones I have worked on), they come off easily without breaking anything . . .


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

tadawson: Thanks, my cap is missing, I can only see the spring with the end of the pilot inside it..


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

I'm not sure we are talking about the same thing (or the Honda doc recently posted is not quite right for your engine) in that Honda does not use a spring on that needle - just the cap . . . If someone did put a spring in there, see if you can get a small pick or wire in there and remove it, and then try the tubing trick as per the Honda doc. Hopefully, whoever was in there last didn't errantly put the thread locker on the needle and not just the limiter cap . . . 

A picture would help . . . I have not been in a lot of Hondas, but what I have see, I don't think there was even room for a spring.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

tadawson said:


> Honda does not use a spring on that needle - just the cap . . .. .
> 
> A picture would help . . . I have not been in a lot of Hondas, but what I have see, I don't think there was even room for a spring.


See post #10 in this thread.:wink2:


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

Gents, as I previously posted, I removed the carb covers to do my first inspect, I noticed the broken pilot screw and missing detent cap, I then buttoned it all up until after our last snow. I now know that is the way it will stay unless I start having problems. I'm sorry , but don't not have any pictures at this time.


Now I don't intend to question any of the expert opinions on here, but believe me, as my service manual shows, as "ticolaq"s video shows and my SIL's 2008 HS724 shows , there is a pilot screw with a spring in that position......just mine is missing the detent cap which has been broken off.


Hope this helps


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

jtclays said:


> See post #10 in this thread.:wink2:


I was hoping for one of *his* carb, not stock images . . .


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

CONTENDER said:


> Gents, as I previously posted, I removed the carb covers to do my first inspect, I noticed the broken pilot screw and missing detent cap, I then buttoned it all up until after our last snow. I now know that is the way it will stay unless I start having problems. I'm sorry , but don't not have any pictures at this time.
> 
> 
> Now I don't intend to question any of the expert opinions on here, but believe me, as my service manual shows, as "ticolaq"s video shows and my SIL's 2008 HS724 shows , there is a pilot screw with a spring in that position......just mine is missing the detent cap which has been broken off.
> ...


I can't argue with what you see . . . the Honda diagram posted just didn't seem to show one, and I don't recall one on my (different) Honda engine. If there is that much jet left, I would think that one of the recommended techniques could get it out . . .


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

wstoftm


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

My thought was that if you break it off, kinda as designed, the weak point is below the flange, so he should be able to extract the spring. And note that the Honda 1-sheet posted earlier omits showing the spring, which is what made me question it.

I'd still love to see a photo of the actual carb to see what's actually left . . . Looking, it would seem it would shear below the flange, releasing the spring . . . otherwise, the slotted head ought to still be there . . . . but odd things do happen . . . (and still don't recall a spring on mine, but it's been a while . . . might just be a 'brain fart' . . .).


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

OK GENTS: Another non snow day in Ontario, so I tore the covers off HS724 and took a picture for all those asking for it. Quality isn't all that great.... sorry. Now to see if I can get it attached.....I can see a short piece of the pilot screw, inside the spring, but didn't try any removals


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

From that, looks like remove the spring, and then can try the tubing trick. If that fails, it looks like there is clearance for a thin saw blade or dremel disc to slot the stub, and back it out with a small screwdriver. You then replace the needle, and bin the limiter cap . . .


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

tadawson, will get a new Pilot screw on hand and when the snow is over, I will try some of those options.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CONTENDER said:


> tadawson, will get a new Pilot screw on hand and when the snow is over, I will try some of those options.


like i posted before that part is about 15 bucks plus tax. you can get a new carb for that. you can switch it out in about 15 minutes.


----------



## contender (Jan 18, 2018)

May have to, if I decide to take the broken screw out and I can't, but would stick with a Honda OEM one.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

CONTENDER said:


> May have to, if I decide to take the broken screw out and I can't, but would stick with a Honda OEM one.


i was a littleleary of the aftermarket carbs also until i tried them. pretty good right out of the box. i have used 3 so far . installed them and without any adjustments the motor started on first pull each time.

also got an OEM gx200 carb on amazon for 28 bucks and it works great. comparing them side by side the oem is better quality than the aftermarket but both work the same.


----------

